# 10 Experts say, "Vaping is Better than Smoking"!



## CypheR_Zer0 (29/9/17)

Hi everyone!

I found this while deep diving on YouTube, and I have to say it was a very informative morning for me.



So the next time your non vaping friends tell you it is "so bad for you", point them to this link. It might just change their minds, or at the very least, ally some fears.

Vape on!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Thanks for sharing this @CypheR_Zer0 

Certainly a great collection of experts on the matter!

Loved #5 Matt Ridley's enthusiasm (around 15:55)
Love what Clive Bates says at 18:30 too... (so true)

Interesting part about this is that the more I watch these sorts of videos the more I can't believe I smoked for 17 years!!!!! What was I thinking?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing this @CypheR_Zer0
> 
> Certainly a great collection of experts on the matter!
> 
> ...


I found a lot of videos like this one, but I liked the fact that it is a lot of experts in their respective fields making these points 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> I found a lot of videos like this one, but I liked the fact that it is a lot of experts in their respective fields making these points
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



It is a good find @CypheR_Zer0 
If you come across others that you feel are really good, please share them - it helps us all


----------



## Mida Khan (29/9/17)

@CypheR_Zer0 

Thank you for this!

Especially appreciate Professor Robert West encouraging that vapers should not be treated the same as smokers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

